# Name of this colour?



## honeybunnies (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm wondering what the name of this colour of this Lop is? 

Is it what they would call beige & white?


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Jan 24, 2014)

honeybunnies said:


> I'm wondering what the name of this colour of this Lop is?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it what they would call beige & white?




Do you know what the color of the parents are


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 24, 2014)

Broken tort maybe. Cute and healthy is all we care about.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 24, 2014)

Based on the picture, it looks like what we call "blue tort" in the U.S.


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Jan 24, 2014)

That is a Broken Orange and White


----------



## honeybunnies (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi & thanks for your replies so far. 

This isn't my rabbit, it's one I saw on gumtree & I was just wondering what the name of the colour would be, as it's quite pretty. I emailed the seller but they didn't know. They just said it had harlequin somewhere along the line in the genes :shhhh:

It looks to me like what would be called beige & white. But that's just a guess, I thought one of the breeders on here might know from experience :caffeine


----------



## Tammy B (Jan 24, 2014)

I have 2 of these colored lops that i just recently rescued...

That must be their colors...The ears don't stay down though so i think they are a mix.

here's their pics...

My lil male 1st pic and the female 2 nd pic.

I'm not even sure if they are the same breed.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 25, 2014)

I say blue (or lilac) tort as well.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 25, 2014)

What color is this?!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 25, 2014)

That last photo is a broken chinchilla. 

Since the last three photos you posted show agouti colors, the first rabbit may actually be broken creme, if they're related. I didn't see eye/ear lacing in the first photo, but it can be a little hard to tell in photos when the rabbit has limited facial markings.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 25, 2014)

Tammy B said:


> I have 2 of these colored lops that i just recently rescued...
> 
> That must be their colors...The ears don't stay down though so i think they are a mix.
> 
> ...



I think they are lops, but babies not anywhere near adults or 'teenagers' yet and because they are young, their ears have not dropped yet. Give them a few weeks and they will... They are CUTIES! But then again what do I know!
I just got a busted rib from getting my lop out from under my bed earlier this week! :hbunnysmell:



Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 25, 2014)

madisonl702 said:


> What color is this?!View attachment 7464



Broken chestnut? But then again my husband tells me I'm color blind..
but that is a cute bunny! :angel:


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Jan 26, 2014)

What color is this?!?!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kati's Holland Lops said:


> What color is this?!?!View attachment 7468
> View attachment 7469



Broken black tort


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jan 26, 2014)

The first rabbit posted looks like a broken blue tort or a smutty cream(that's what it is considered in the us) here is a picture of my blue tort holland 

The other picture (posted by madisonl702) looks like a broken chinchilla


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 27, 2014)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> The first rabbit posted looks like a broken blue tort or a smutty cream(that's what it is considered in the us)



Blue tort and cream are two different colors. I'm not sure if I'm reading your post wrong or if you were comparing them...but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Tammy B (Jan 28, 2014)

The mother is the one in the second pic so she's full grown and her ears won't stay down so i think she's a mix..And the other lil guy is 6 months old so i'll wait to see what his ears turn out to be like...Thanks for the info


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Feb 1, 2014)

update!!!!


----------

